#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Paladin Design Base Full and Free

## fx007

Installation Steps would be:

1-   Install SMAC 2.0 software on your computer.  ( I shall also give you the link for this software)
2-   Once installed SMAC software, generate its serial from the ----- folder and make this software active.
3-   Run this software and change the MAC address of your computer. ( I shall provide you the correct MAC address along with matching .lic file for EDSA).
4-   Download the Design Base software and install it on your computer.
5-   Then copy the .lic file and paste it under C:\Design Base5\config
6-   Go to start, All Programs, Paladin Design Base, and click on Rebuild Paladin Design Base Toolbar.
7-   After that you can run the program from the Design Base Icon on Desktop normally. 
Here is the link for SMAC software to change the MAC address.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Run this software and change the MAC address of your computer as per the following:

2C 76 8A B0 29 62 and click update MAC. The software will change the MAC of your computer. After that restart your computer.

And Install EDSA Paladin Design Base software.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

License: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EnjoySee More: Paladin Design Base Full and Free

----------


## tyenfi

dear fx007，the License's links : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  maybe  have problems,  i can not download it  successfully, can you share it to fileom.com or 4shared.com websites !  many  thanks  to you!

----------


## tyenfi

dear fx0007   
this is the message  from filetea's link:
Sorry, but the content you are requesting cannot be found.
FileTea does not stores files in the server. They are only available while FileTea page is opened in the browser. 
If you are trying to download a file, it is possible that the owner removed it already, or simply closed the page.

----------


## tyenfi

dear fx0007   
this is the message  from filetea's link:
Sorry, but the content you are requesting cannot be found.
FileTea does not stores files in the server. They are only available while FileTea page is opened in the browser. 
If you are trying to download a file, it is possible that the owner removed it already, or simply closed the page.

----------


## fx007

Try this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tyenfi

dear fx007,the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , i can not download it too.  can you  share it to fileom.com or 4shared.com again 
or send Paladin.lic file to my mail: 1037387085@qq.com or tanyong0965@sina.com?  so many thanks to you!

----------


## tyenfi

dear fx007,the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , i can not download it too.  can you  share it to fileom.com or 4shared.com again 
or send Paladin.lic file to my mail: 1037387085@qq.com or tanyong0965@sina.com?  so many thanks to you!

----------


## tyenfi

dear fx007,  you also can share the Paladin.lic file's content to this forum. thanks!

----------


## surgeArrester

> Installation Steps would be:
> 
> 1-   Install SMAC 2.0 software on your computer.  ( I shall also give you the link for this software)
> 2-   Once installed SMAC software, generate its serial from the ----- folder and make this software active.
> 3-   Run this software and change the MAC address of your computer. ( I shall provide you the correct MAC address along with matching .lic file for EDSA).
> 4-   Download the Design Base software and install it on your computer.
> 5-   Then copy the .lic file and paste it under C:\Design Base5\config
> 6-   Go to start, All Programs, Paladin Design Base, and click on Rebuild Paladin Design Base Toolbar.
> 7-   After that you can run the program from the Design Base Icon on Desktop normally. 
> ...



in step one, you can also use tmac.. a software to change the mac address.. and it is free..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*tmac*/


with this you can change your mac address restore it without computer restarts..

----------


## sedianpo

after following the procedures and installing the software, the licence manager says that hostid of the computer doesnt not match the host id, please help

----------


## surgeArrester

> after following the procedures and installing the software, the licence manager says that hostid of the computer doesnt not match the host id, please help



I don't believe it. Maybe you didn't configure SMAC or TMAC to match host id.

----------


## mahfouz

dear fx007 I get your lic and it worked perfectly for me , but I have ver 5 not 5.1 SP1
your fileom links not work
Plz send new links for 5.1 SP1 version

----------


## gilbertomejiac

please try 4shared service or similar



thanksSee More: Paladin Design Base Full and Free

----------


## mahfouz

please share Paladin_DB_5.1_SP1 links again

----------


## kakkasa

Could you please share them again on 4shared.com

----------


## orlyboy

Anyone encounter this problem?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lion67

please share new links

----------


## Afero7439

Where can we, the mere mortals, get the .lic file ?

----------


## himmelstern

> dear fx007，the License's links : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  maybe  have problems,  i can not download it  successfully, can you share it to fileom.com or 4shared.com websites !  many  thanks  to you!



I can't access to licence file

anyone can help

thanks

----------


## nekomimi03

anyone can provide a new link ??? please

----------


## himmelstern

3 different versions of edsa
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> 3 different versions of edsa
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This link did not work. Could you provide a new link? thanks

----------


## mukhriz

Does anyone here has a tutorial for Edsa Transient Analysis? 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

.....

----------


## ionioni

....

See More: Paladin Design Base Full and Free

----------


## mukhriz

...
 :Smile:

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## himmelstern

Could some one share? me please!

----------


## lgomez83

:Smile: hi great

----------

